# Kennel cough and vomiting



## kholland (Nov 6, 2008)

We just need some advice on whether this is kennel cough related and if he needs to go back to the vet or not. He was coughing some and sneezing and doing this long yawn with an aaaaaaacckkkk sound. oh and he had thrown up some...once was after he ate which contained food. But 2 times was yellow, not foamy at all, just yellow liquid. So, off to the vet we went. Vet said Kennel cough. His throat was swollen and he said it made him feel like he had something in his throat which caused him to hack until he threw up. So gave him a shot of antibiotic and something else. Gave him steriods to take for 10 days and said if he isn't somewhat better in 5 days come back. 

Well, that was 2 weeks ago. He didn't throw up anymore, until 2 nights ago. He doesn't sneeze, but continues to do that yawn aaaaaacckkk move once or twice a night and coughs some, maybe 3-4 times a day. Again, when he vomited it was just yellow liquid it and we didn't hear him do it. It was just there. He has always remained active and ate. But this weekend he hardly ate at all. he will sit and beg for our food...which we didn't give him...but won't hardly eat his. He does eventually eat, or will eat a small amount at a time. i wondered if his throat were still sore and so he doesn't want to eat hard food. he drinks water just fine and loves yogurt. He gets treats when he potties outside and he eats those fine. And his potty is normal looking. Oh, he does try to eat the catfood. Which i know he can't do that because it isn't good for him. Is he being picky? does the aaaaccckkkk mean something? I read kennel cough can take a while to get over so is that what it still could be or something else? I hate to take him back to the vet yet again! I wish he could just say, hey I don't feel better and my throat hurts! or something.  we gave him some childrens cough medicine. Read online what kind to get and how much. It didn't seem to help at all though. he still does the aaaaaccckkkk thing. suggestions?


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

That annoying aaaaacccck sound did hang around for a few days the last time mine got kennel cough. (years and years ago).

Mine threw up just a tad, but that didn't last long.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

Kennel cough sucks. Sometimes if the dog is not getting any better they may need another round of antibiotics. it does take awhile for the cough to go away completely. Do you have other dogs? im sure you know how contagious it is. i hope he starts to feel better soon. You may want to just call your vet and give him a heads up on whats going on. They may give you some advise over the phone as to what to do or may want to refill your meds. No harm in calling. Good luck.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Kennel Cough usually resolves on its own, even without antibiotics. I work in rescue and shelters are famous for spreading kennel cough. Aside from the coughing, gagging and reverse sneezing, the dog is usually business as usual...good appetite and even playful. If a dog stops eating normally and becomes listless, a trip to the vet is a must as kennel cough can turn into pneumonia very, very quickly and the dog can die without treatment. It's always better to be safe than sorry, especially when you're dealing with respiratory issues.


----------



## kholland (Nov 6, 2008)

He seems to be playing just fine. I just think his throat must be hurting because he doesn't eat the crunchy bites, just the soft ones. But the fact that he won't eat as much worries me. I gave him some honey on a piece of bread hoping that would help the food not hurt and he did eat a little more. He didn't cough that much yesterday. When we are running and playing after he's been runnning really really fast for a few minutes, he'll have to stop and cough. Is that a symptom of kennel cough as well?


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Your vet is right about the vomiting. He coughs because his throat is "tickling", just like yours does when you have an URI. He starts coughing and can't stop so he ends up spasming and vomiting. Kids do the same thing. And it freaks out parents just as much as it does pet owners. Kennel cough takes a long time to get over completely. If he stops eating or drinking, off to the vet again for some more antibiotic.


----------

